# what's your blue?



## marie4u (Apr 7, 2014)

tell me what is your blue?


----------



## marie4u (May 8, 2014)

no one knows about that...?


----------



## L281173 (May 8, 2014)

Macs deep truth, contrast, plummage, and atlantic blue


----------



## Dominique33 (May 8, 2014)

ALL blue shades ! From the pastel ones to the teal ones, from the Klein blue to the Indigo colour, I love them all


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

Cobalt blue! Oh hey marie4u!! How you been !!?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Cobalt blue! Oh hey marie4u!! How you been !!?


  Why did I snort laughing? WHY YOU DO THIS TO ME, MOSHA?!


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Why What i do!!!??? That's my old friend right there.      You lob it!


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> mosha010 said:
> 
> 
> > Cobalt blue! Oh hey marie4u!! How you been !!?
> ...


  I'm dying.  I can barely type.  DYING LOLING.  zomg.

  Ahem.

  I'm glad she's a good friend of yours, we can all use a friend on here!

  Personally I like all blues.  Steamy, Deep Truth, Parrot, Plumage, etc.


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

Smurf blue is my fave.. lol

  but.. but


mosha010 said:


> Cobalt blue! Oh hey marie4u!! How you been !!?


 
  wait wait

  it's our dirty eating like a model friend!


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

I Like bruise blue.  Because it was violet on it. And it's usually a cool story like I was walking and then this racoon jumped me and I fell and then ..........


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I Like bruise blue. Because it was violet on it. And it's usually a cool story like I was walking and then this racoon jumped me and I fell and then ..........


  holy crap.. lol

  I think you have a racoon fetish


----------



## mosha010 (May 8, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I do! It's so weird.   How can't u love this


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> How can't u love this


 


  oh man.. the stuff nightmares are made of!


----------



## NaomiH (May 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> How can't u love this


----------



## marie4u (May 9, 2014)

i dont understand, what i have said and what you are replying?


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

Nah @marie4u we just get sidetracked easily.  We were talking about blues and then somehow we started talking about raccoons.    Anyway: what's YoUr favorite blue????


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 9, 2014)

What did I just stumble upon. I read from top to bottom, laughing at [@]mosha010 [/@][@]HerGreyness[/@][@]PeachTwist[/@]! As soon as I see moshas last comment, I lose it completely :lmao:


----------



## mosha010 (May 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> What did I just stumble upon. I read from top to bottom, laughing at [@]mosha010 [/@][@]HerGreyness[/@][@]PeachTwist[/@]! As soon as I see moshas last comment, I lose it completely :lmao:


   I wish the song "because I'm happpyyyyyyy" could be playing in the background of some of these threads.   Too much fun.


----------



## marie4u (May 10, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Anyway: what's YoUr favorite blue????


  i dont know what that term means....that is why asked about it..


----------



## Kaidan (May 10, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> How can't u love this


  If this were tumblr, I'd reblog that in a heartbeat. XD


  About the blues...  I love the color blue and every shade of blue that exists from cobalt, cerulean, royal blue, turquoise, grey blue, all of the blue shades from crayola to the darkest navy/midnight blue.

  From MAC:  Electric Eel, Blue Calm, Aquadisiac, Deep Truth, Nehru, Freshwater, Tilt, Aqua, Steamy, Moon's Reflection
  MAC MES:  Blue Sheen, Tonight's Temptation, Blue Flame, the blue side from She Who Dares, Bossa Blue, Sea & Sky, Love Cycle

  Urban Decay:  Radium, Dashiki, Peace, Evidence, Shattered, Deep End, Haight


----------



## allthingsglam (May 10, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> ALL blue shades ! From the pastel ones to the teal ones, from the Klein blue to the Indigo colour, I love them all


Agreed half of my shadows are blue shades I love a blue smoky eye


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 3, 2015)

AUGH!!! I just came across this thread and it scared the bejesus out of me, I am terrified of raccoons!!!!


----------



## nicurly (Mar 7, 2015)

I love blues!  My most favourite blue is from the Diana Ross/Raquel Welch collection.  It is an eyeliner called Icon Eyes.  I am now down to the nub and have not been able to find a dupe.  This colour really,ales my down eyes POP!  The closest I have been able to find is Iman's African Violet eyeshadow


----------



## nicurly (Mar 7, 2015)

Oops.  Spelling.  "Really makes my brown eyes pop!"


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 25, 2015)

Blue is interesting for my color. It doesn't look good to me. I'll do a cobalt and turquoisieeee-blue, anything else looks disastrous.


----------

